# Decisions, decisions, decisions.



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

Sandra has just come home from work via the supermarket, a bottle of whisky, no problem.. Various stuff and in among it Beef Burgers 8O .... Seems everything has gone over her head, but wait a min she never eats them. :roll: so that leaves me. 8O ..

So what would you do?.


ray.


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

Neigh bother,eat them you might be able to do a furlong a bit quicker. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Eat and enjoy......

IF there is the remote possibility of eat containing horse DNA what harm will it do you - nothing....

horsemeat is perfectly edible, as are most other animals, my son has just returned from China from a business trip - the first meal he was offered in Shanghai was pork or donkey....... he chose the pork..... :roll: 

In "Carnivores" in Nairobi you can get many different animal meats; lion, ostrich, buffalo, snake as well as beef...... the ones that I had were all prefectly OK and did not cause me too develop claws, horns, a long neck with a propensity for hiding my head under sand or even a forked tongue...... :lol: :lol: 8O 

Horsemeat is very popular in many parts of the world - it is an omnivore just like cattle sheep....... so simply enjoy.

The only false thing is the label - and they are not recommended for eating anyway.

Dave


----------



## Remus (Feb 10, 2011)

Perhaps this is her way of subtly 'nagging' you.

Har har! Do you see what I did there?


----------



## blondel (Jun 12, 2005)

Tried some donkey sausage in the Camargue recently. It was very good!


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

blondel said:


> Tried some donkey sausage in the Camargue recently. It was very good!


Hmm.. Would that be a sex toy by perchance.    :lol:

ray.


----------



## blondel (Jun 12, 2005)

Well it might have been intended to be but I ate it  
Now I am embarrassed.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Dave (penquin) wrote

"Horsemeat is very popular in many parts of the world - it is an omnivore just like cattle sheep....... so simply enjoy. "

Sorry Dave, they are 'herbivores' and only eat vegetation. Omnivores eat meat and vegetation e.g. mankind. Carnivores only eat meat.

Geoff


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Take the Scotch down to the lake for the afternoon and see if those Carp fancy the burgers as bait. Sounds like a good way to spend Sunday afternoon to me. I can be there in 2 hours!


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Horse them into you, Alan.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

nicholsong said:


> Dave (penquin) wrote
> 
> "Horsemeat is very popular in many parts of the world - it is an omnivore just like cattle sheep....... so simply enjoy. "
> 
> ...


Totally correct - not sure why I typed omnivore I meant herbivore - they are totally dependent on the grass etc that they eat....

Perhaps my last experience trying to ride a horse prejudiced my view as it tried hard to eat my foot before dumping me in a river when we forded it.... - the nag decided it had had enough of the object on it's back (me) and rolled....... 

I totally agree with you saying it is a herbivore and am very embarrassed at being wrong - not sure why I typed that, thanks for pointing it out   

Dave


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

You hadn't been at the whisky had you?

Cheers

Dave


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

The one good thing that could come about this fiasco, is that supermarkets might just start buying meat from British farmers, then processed in British abbatoirs etc.
They will no doubt squeal that British meat is a tad more expensive due to far stricter rules on hygiene and animal welfare we have opposed to the continent. But hey, look where buying cheap got them.

There has to be a coming together so that farmers in this country get a fair price and the retail price will sort itself out with competition. 

I think it's a disgrace that so many farmers have had to sell off their herds because they couldn't make any living.

We don't eat loads of meat but we will never buy New Zealand lamb, Danish bacon etc.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Following a comment I made to Tesco HO I received the following response, I do not think I need to add any comment as it stands by itself;

_Thank you for your response. My name is Thomas and I'm a Customer Service Manager. I've been asked to reply to your email today.

We had already been strongly committed to supporting British farming, and we are its biggest customer. In November 2012, we launched our Tesco Sustainable Farming Groups for Beef and Pork farmers in the UK. These groups will be run by committees of farmers, and will guarantee beef farmers an above market price for their meat, and a price linked to the cost of feed for pork farmers. This represents a £25 million annual investment in British agriculture, and will give participating farmers direct contracts lasting up to 36 months, ensuring that they have more security, and are able to plan ahead, safe in the knowledge that they have a guaranteed fair price for their meat.

The new groups will sit alongside our Tesco Sustainable Dairy Group (TSDG) which has been running for a number of years. The TSDG is a dedicated group of farmers with a direct contract to supply Tesco to whom we guarantee to pay above the cost of production, as calculated by an independent cost tracker. This means they receive well above the current market value and we are one of the highest paying retailers.

We are also very aware that we need to take care to minimise the impact our products have on the environment. To this end, we are currently developing a pilot for the Tesco Supply Dairy Group (TSDG) in collaboration with the RSPB, involving 12 TSDG panel farmers and Liverpool University. This programme will seek to assess the existing nature value of producer/farmer landholdings within the TSDG, and support the group to monitor bird populations and implement best practice actions to maintain and improve nature.

We know that our customers love local products, both because they taste great, and because by buying them they know they are helping to support their local community. We currently sell more than 4,000 local lines in our stores, and work with more than 400 local suppliers across the UK. The variety of local products we stock is huge, from cheeses, ice creams, biscuits, pies, sausages, eggs, yoghurts, soft drinks and water to fresh produce, meat and fish.

We have local sourcing teams based in five regional buying offices across the UK whose role is to find the best local products, helping suppliers to grow their businesses, offering technical advice and sharing customer insight. Last year we met our target of selling over £1bn of local products in the UK.

To raise awareness of the great local products we stock, we have created special Point of Sale telling the story behind the products and their producers, and applied local sourcing branding to a fleet of delivery lorries. We have also launched a website dedicated to local foods (www.tesco.com/local), which allows customers to use their postcode to search for products produced in their area.

All the aspects of supporting our British Farmers that are outlined above will be in addition to what Philip Clarke has promised this week. We realise that there was more that we could do to support Farmers, and this is why we are strengthening our commitment to British Farming.

With regards to your comments about labelling I have made further queries with our meat buyers and technical managers. They assured me that all meat products labelled as British or Irish in the title of the product description are definitely born, raised, slaughtered and the product packed in the UK or Ireland. For products that appear to have a "neutral" title, the country of origin would usually be printed elsewhere on the packaging. We make separate references to the meat sourcing country and the country of location for the producer of the end product.

We hope that reassures you that we are changing things for the better. Thank you for contacting us.
_

I hope that will be of interest to others concerned about what has happened / is happening........

We do need to support British Farmers totally - they have a hard task and many critics.......

Dave


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

I believe that Morrisons only buy British Beef, Pork etc.


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

Brilliant Dave, well done for raising this with Tesco. Lets hope the other big players follow suit and that Tesco's stance also extends to frozen meat products such as lasagne/cottage pie/ beefburgers etc where this all started.

I am not too bothered where my biscuits come from but I would love to see a huge banner in every supermarket saying 
"Every meat product sold in this supermarket is born, reared and processed in the UK. "


----------



## IanA (Oct 30, 2010)

Just back from Iceland (no,the country) and had Horse, Puffin, Minke whale and rotten shark - no sie effects, Horse was rather nice.


----------

